
Laser-etched metal 'bounces' water - dmmalam
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30915266
======
tonylemesmer
already discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8921655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8921655)

------
dummy7953
I wonder if this would be beneficial for shipping. Maybe it could cut down on
fuel costs? But the process to create the etching takes an hour for a 1" x 1"
square.

